# Smileys



## Jemlee (Apr 19, 2010)

I really like the smileys here. Can an admin please give me permission to use these on my forums?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of them are standard IPB smileys, which ones are you referring to?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 21, 2010)

afaik, the standard IPB smileys aren't even created by IPB, so you are free to use those
some of the smileys are customized, but I wouldn't know why they'd deny you to use them


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 21, 2010)

They usually let you use them for certain favours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even if they are customized I'm sure the Admin will be nice and say yes, I can't imagine them saying NO GTFO


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 22, 2010)

As long as they know where you are gonna use them they might allow you.

Try PM'ing them.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 22, 2010)

"It's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get permission." - Grace Hopper


----------



## dice (Apr 22, 2010)

Send Costello or Shaun a PM if they fail to respond to this thread (some of the smileys are custom made for the site).


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 23, 2010)

Thx ppl I'll pm costello


----------

